

A week with a ChromeOS netbook - mmastrac
http://grack.com/blog/2011/02/05/a-week-with-a-chromeos-netbook/

======
divtxt
Nice to see the progress. Chrome OS is clearly Google taking Apple's "it just
works" playbook and applying it to their strengths.

